# Fake dirt



## goose0713

I am a young beginer at taxidermy and i was wondering what to use when i want to put some dirt or mud on in my habitat's for my mounts.

Thanks


----------



## PipSqueak

do a 50/50 mixture with dirt and elmers glue. Just a thought.


----------



## Rick Acker

I used to do that, but didn't like the way glue glossed everything over...What works for me...Is covering your wood base with paper mache, habitat base mix (whatever you use) and then while its still wet pour your dirt or sand over top of it. Press down on it, so it sticks well and then let it dry. Then blow the loose dirt off with an air hose...presto...much more life like in my opinion!


----------

